# what's that smell on wicker baskets?



## chicagosarah

i just bought some wicker baskets for organizing my DD's room, and they have this strong odor. i hear that's pretty common for rattan products and that it goes away after awhile, but i'm just worried about what that scent is to begin with. does anybody know? how can i get rid of it? should i return the baskets?


----------



## beanma

i bought some from target that were painted and they stunk. i think it was the paint. the smell did go away, but i wasn't very happy about it. i got a bunch of baskets for christmas from various sources and they're unfinished and don't stink. i've bought 'em at the thrift store, too, and they don't smell there either. your call on taking back, but i don't think they all have to smell.


----------



## Happy and Cheerful

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagosarah* 
i just bought some wicker baskets for organizing my DD's room, and they have this strong odor. i hear that's pretty common for rattan products and that it goes away after awhile, but i'm just worried about what that scent is to begin with. does anybody know? how can i get rid of it? should i return the baskets?

The odor may be coming from the lacquor (spelling?) finish if it's unpainted? Or, if it's painted, it might be the paint.

Also, sometimes wicker, rattan, and similar woody reed products are treated with anti-mold agents. There is a ton of information on the Internet about this.

Of course, just because it has a weird odor, doesn't necessarily mean it's treated, but that is often a common sign.

I would either use it for non-personal use (not for baby's care products) or let it air out completely.

Good luck!


----------



## chicagosarah

holy cow, i just did a google search on "rattan" and "smell" and discovered that there is a centuries old practice of boiling rattan in dielel oil to make it pliable! could that possibly be safe? i've never heard of wicker products being bad before, but maybe i just never researched it enough.

i wonder if washing the baskets would help with the odor?


----------



## chicagosarah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happy and Cheerful* 
The odor may be coming from the lacquor (spelling?) finish if it's unpainted? Or, if it's painted, it might be the paint.

Also, sometimes wicker, rattan, and similar woody reed products are treated with anti-mold agents. There is a ton of information on the Internet about this.

the baskets are not painted, but they do have some coating on it. what should i put into google to find information about the anti-mold agents? so if i wash the baskets and the odor goes away, should that be good enough? i just can't believe these baskets are marketed for use in kids' and babies' rooms (sold by pottery barn kids).

thanks for the responses!


----------



## Happy and Cheerful

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagosarah* 
the baskets are not painted, but they do have some coating on it. what should i put into google to find information about the anti-mold agents? so if i wash the baskets and the odor goes away, should that be good enough? i just can't believe these baskets are marketed for use in kids' and babies' rooms (sold by pottery barn kids).

thanks for the responses!

Hi! I am not sure about your questions. I'm not an expert on this. I just know a little because I had kind of the same problem as you.

Debra Lynn Dadd is a good author who writes about the safety of household products. She wrote the book "Home Safe Home" among her other books.

I also like the book "The Safe Shopper's Bible" which I believe is written by Samuel Epstein and David Steinman.

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Safe-Debr...e=UTF8&s=books

http://www.amazon.com/Safe-Shoppers-.../dp/0020820852

I also like Annie B. Bond's books on this subject.

I would call Pottery Barn Kids customer service and see if they can tell you anything about the smell or any treatments done to the basket. Good luck!


----------



## chicagosarah

thanks for all the info! i called customer service, and they said i could take the baskets back to the store. i'm going to see if the smell goes away if i keep them on the porch for a few days. i also emailed the customer service dept for information they have to support the safety of their products.

i've seen so much about rattan being a sustainable resource, so i find it hard to believe that it would be touted as such if the traditional method of processing it is harmful people's health.

i'll have to see what i can find out. thanks again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happy and Cheerful* 
Hi! I am not sure about your questions. I'm not an expert on this. I just know a little because I had kind of the same problem as you.

Debra Lynn Dadd is a good author who writes about the safety of household products. She wrote the book "Home Safe Home" among her other books.

I also like the book "The Safe Shopper's Bible" which I believe is written by Samuel Epstein and David Steinman.

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Safe-Debr...e=UTF8&s=books

http://www.amazon.com/Safe-Shoppers-.../dp/0020820852

I also like Annie B. Bond's books on this subject.

I would call Pottery Barn Kids customer service and see if they can tell you anything about the smell or any treatments done to the basket. Good luck!


----------



## Aeress

Gotta love that their answer was to take them back.


----------

